# Tokina 24-70mm f/2.8 FX Lens Officially Announced & Coming in August



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 23, 2015)

```
Kenko Tokina USA, Inc. is excited to announce the new Tokina AT-X 24-70mm F/2.8 PRO FX lens designed for use with Canon and Nikon full-frame sensor DSLR cameras.</p>
<p>Tokina’s latest addition to its family gives full-frame photographers a 24mm wide-angle to 70mm moderate telephoto lens with a fast F/2.8 aperture at an affordable price.</p>
<p>The new groundbreaking proprietary optical design uses three precision molded all-glass aspherical lens elements to achieve excellent contrast, sharpness, and corrects for spherical aberrations. One of these elements is very special and difficult to manufacture. G09, is made from Super-Low Dispersion (SD) glass and is a large sized aspherical element.</p>
<p>These lens elements also yield even illumination across the whole image sensor.</p>
<p>The Tokina 24-70MM lens also uses three SD (super-low Dispersion, “FK01” and FK03”) glass elements in the rear groups to control chromatic aberrations.</p>
<p>All these specialized lens elements work in consort to yield maximum resolution to match the 50-megapixel DSLR cameras entering the market.</p>
<p>The fast constant F/2.8 aperture makes viewing and auto focusing possible in very low light situations while keeping some flexibility for setting the shutter speed.</p>
<p>In addition to excellent optics, the lens incorporates a fast moving SDM (Silent Drive-Module) motor to greatly reduce AF noise making it one of Tokina’s quickest and quietest auto-focusing lenses to date.</p>
<p>Tokina’s exclusive One-touch Focus Clutch Mechanism allows the photographer to switch between AF and MF simply by snapping the focus ring forward for AF and back toward the lens mount for manual focusing. The lens is also designed to stand up to the rigors of daily use by photographers in a wide variety of shooting conditions and environments.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Tokina 24-70mm f/2.8 DX Lens $999: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1084636-REG/tokina_at_x_24_70mm_f_2_8_pro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x650067" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/TN2470FXCA.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more-->

<strong>Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Mount Availability: Canon, Nikon</li>
<li>Focal Length: 24-70MM</li>
<li>Full Frame Sensor Comp’: Yes</li>
<li>Maximum Aperture: F/2.8</li>
<li>Minimum Aperture: F/22</li>
<li>Optical Construction: 15 Elements / 11 Groups</li>
<li>Coatings: Multi-layer coatings</li>
<li>Angle of View: 84.20° – 34.49°</li>
<li>Minimum Focus Distance: 14.96 in. (0.38m)</li>
<li>Reproduction Ratio: 1:4.73</li>
<li>Zooming System: Rotary Zoom</li>
<li>Number of Diaphragm Blades: 9</li>
<li>Filter Size: 82mm</li>
<li>Maximum Outer Diameter: 3.52 in. (89.6mm)</li>
<li>Dimensions: 4.23 in. (107.5mm L) x 3.52 in. (89.6mm W)</li>
<li>Weight: 35.63 oz. (1,010g)</li>
<li>Lens Hood: BH-822 Included with lens (pictured)</li>
<li>ETA: August</li>
<li>Price: $999.00</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## Camerajah (Jun 23, 2015)

I think I may get one of these.


----------



## MintChocs (Jun 23, 2015)

Depending on the quality control and price plus AF accuracy this may be a good lens for the amateur photographer. The weight is bit on the heavy side!


----------



## bereninga (Jun 23, 2015)

Way too heavy and bulky. 82mm filter and 1,010g. Design is also looks very dated. I guess some people may buy it if the IQ is good.


----------



## m8547 (Jun 23, 2015)

I just bought a Canon 24-70 ii, but I'm wondering if I should return it.



Canon 24-70 iiTokina 24-70805g1010g (about 25% more "stuff" inside)18 Elements / 13 Groups (20% more elements)15 Elements / 11 Groups2 Super UD and 1 UD3 SD (I think this is similar to Canon UD)3 aspherical, one of which is Super UD3 aspherical, one of which is SD


Ultra low dispersion, Super Ultra Low Dispersion, and Super Low Dispersion glass help reduce chromatic aberrations. Aspherical elements help correct spherical aberrations and improve sharpness. Glass molding is a cheap was to make aspherical elements (rather than precision grinding). 

Based on these specs alone it looks like this lens could be as good as the 24-70 ii. The extra weight could indicate extra glass that would help reduce vignetting, which is suggested by a line in the press release. It should be almost as sharp as the Canon lens since it sounds like the optical formula is similar.


----------



## m8547 (Jun 23, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Way too heavy and bulky. 82mm filter and 1,010g. Design is also looks very dated. I guess some people may buy it if the IQ is good.



The Canon 24-70 ii has the same filter size.

It weighs 20% more than the Canon lens. That could be worth it if there's less vignetting or if it's sharper at the edges of the frame. 

Canon's L design has barely changed since the late 80's. See the 85mm 1.2 version I released in 1989, for example.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EF_85mm_lens#/media/File:Canon_EF_85mm_f12L_horizontal.jpg

I don't care how my lenses look, and I don't have any photos of my lenses. In fact, cheaper looking is better so they are less likely to draw attention.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 23, 2015)

m8547 said:


> Based on these specs alone it looks like this lens could be as good as the 24-70 ii. The extra weight could indicate extra glass that would help reduce vignetting, which is suggested by a line in the press release. It should be almost as sharp as the Canon lens since it sounds like the optical formula is similar.


It's hard to say which will have image quality as good as the Canon 24-70mm F2.8 ii. But I can attest to the mechanical quality of Tokina lenses. They have no weather seal (whatever that is), but are made to work hard for many years.

I still have a Tokina 16-50mm F2.8 (APS-C) and would like an updated version. Something like 15-50mm F2.8 would be wonderful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2015)

Of the 3rd party lenses I've had, Tokina are usually the best as far as construction and AF accuracy. Their pro models are full pro quality lenses, and are heavier than some due to extremely robust construction.


I am not about to part with my 24-70mm MK II, but, I'll be interested in seeing how the Tokina stacks up optically.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Of the 3rd party lenses I've had, Tokina are usually the best as far as construction and AF accuracy. Their pro models are full pro quality lenses, and are heavier than some due to extremely robust construction.
> 
> 
> I am not about to part with my 24-70mm MK II, but, I'll be interested in seeing how the Tokina stacks up optically.



Tokina is the real deal, take it from this guy! 

Mr. Rockwell



> Tokina's AT-X lenses are tough. Unlike the dinky Tamrons and dumpy Sigmas, Tokina's lenses feel like real lenses. They feel even tougher and seem to have more metal and meat than the Nikon 12-24mm.




All joking aside my only first hand experience has been with a Tokina 11-16 and I loved that lens.


----------



## m8547 (Jun 24, 2015)

The Tokina 11-16 is my favorite lens (not that I own very many). It's well-built, sharp, and it works well. But my kit lens is my most used lens because it is the most versatile focal length range, so if I only bring one it's usually the kit lens (18-55).


----------



## kirbyzhou (Jun 24, 2015)

Without Image Stable, it is not attractive.
Still wait for Canon 24-70/2.8 IS or Sigma 24-70/2.8 OS.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)

I've owned two Tokina lenses, the original 11-16 and the 35mm macro. I found both to be excellent optically and very well constructed as well as being reasonably priced. I still have and use the 11-16 on my crop body when I'm traveling with only one camera. I gave the 35 to my son. I'm not sure I'd buy this new lens since I already have the Canon 24-105L. I know there's an advantage to the 2.8 but I'm not sure this would be a deciding factor for me. I don't really care whether it has IS or not. If the image quality is good enough, however, I might change my mind and swap the 24-105 out.


----------



## TeT (Jun 24, 2015)

I would like 2.8 and may buy it if it is optically better than the the Canon 24 70 4 IS which I own... Oh yeah, AF accuracy/speed...


----------



## da_guy2 (Jun 24, 2015)

This better have REALLY good image quality or sell for well under it's MSRP or it just won't be able to compete with the Tamron. The Tamron has IS, almost as good image quality as the Canon, and can be had for $850 US or less. Pretty killer combo if you ask me.


----------



## that1guyy (Jun 24, 2015)

Would like to see comparisons to the Tamron.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

I guess no one has seen an MTF chart? I ask because at $1,000, this lens better be about as sharp as the Canon 24-70 II, otherwise the price difference isn't really big enough to justify it. If their design was close to as good as the Canon, I'd imagine they'd be trumpeting that during the launch. Hope I'm wrong. 

You can get a Tamron 24-70 with vibration compensation for between 1,000 and 1,300 (the prices are more variable on this lens than most), and a good copy is pretty good. Used to own it. 

If the new Tokina's image quality isn't quite a match for the Tamron, they're going to need to discount it down to <$800.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 24, 2015)

One of the complaints I've heard of the 16-28mm f/2.8 is the AF-MF clutch mechanism breaking. I think it was a common problem mentioned on one of the lensrental summaries. I'm surprised the new lens still uses that mechanism for sliding the focus ring to change from AF to MF.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 24, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> Would like to see comparisons to the Tamron.


I have the Tamron and am quite pleased with it. Tokina distribution is not strong in my country so stock availability and repairs could be an issue. In Tamron's favour is their epic warranty and good after-sales service. So what can Tokina realistically offer to lure potential third-party-lens buyers?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 24, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> One of the complaints I've heard of the 16-28mm f/2.8 is the AF-MF clutch mechanism breaking. I think it was a common problem mentioned on one of the lensrental summaries. I'm surprised the new lens still uses that mechanism for sliding the focus ring to change from AF to MF.



They could use the same motion but have an upgraded version of the mechanism itself - the LR teardown of the 100-400ii shows how much more robust things can be inside without having any obvious outward signs of it. I'm interested in seeing how it performs optically and for AF.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 24, 2015)

dpc said:


> I've owned two Tokina lenses, the original 11-16 and the 35mm macro. I found both to be excellent optically and very well constructed as well as being reasonably priced. I still have and use the 11-16 on my crop body when I'm traveling with only one camera. I gave the 35 to my son. I'm not sure I'd buy this new lens since I already have the Canon 24-105L. I know there's an advantage to the 2.8 but I'm not sure this would be a deciding factor for me. I don't really care whether it has IS or not. If the image quality is good enough, however, I might change my mind and swap the 24-105 out.



Be careful, a 24-70 and a 24-105 are different animals. I sold my 24-70 f/2.8L after I used my 24-105L for a while. The 24-105 was the winner in the sharpness and range department with the IS making up some of the loss of light going from f/2.8 to f/4. The 24-105 is also a fabulous travel-lens. When I need something with shallower DOF or more low-light capability, I go for a 35mm f/1.4. S in short I don't care much for the limited zoom range of a 24-70 and much rather use a prime instead.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I guess no one has seen an MTF chart? I ask because at $1,000, this lens better be about as sharp as the Canon 24-70 II, otherwise the price difference isn't really big enough to justify it. If their design was close to as good as the Canon, I'd imagine they'd be trumpeting that during the launch. Hope I'm wrong.
> 
> You can get a Tamron 24-70 with vibration compensation for between 1,000 and 1,300 (the prices are more variable on this lens than most), and a good copy is pretty good. Used to own it.
> 
> If the new Tokina's image quality isn't quite a match for the Tamron, they're going to need to discount it down to <$800.



If you're comparing this lens to the Canon 24-70 f/4 perhaps. The Canon 24-70 f/2.8 II is twice as much, at least where I live.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)

mrsfotografie said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned two Tokina lenses, the original 11-16 and the 35mm macro. I found both to be excellent optically and very well constructed as well as being reasonably priced. I still have and use the 11-16 on my crop body when I'm traveling with only one camera. I gave the 35 to my son. I'm not sure I'd buy this new lens since I already have the Canon 24-105L. I know there's an advantage to the 2.8 but I'm not sure this would be a deciding factor for me. I don't really care whether it has IS or not. If the image quality is good enough, however, I might change my mind and swap the 24-105 out.
> ...



True enough. It's unlikely I'll get rid of my 24-105. I do find I seldom use it. I tend more to the wide angle, macro and telephoto. Still, it's a great lens for general shooting and the aperture range is certainly better.


----------



## Matthew Saville (Jun 25, 2015)

I live down the street from Tokina's USA HQ, and communicate with them directly for lens reviews. I am told that this 24-70 has indeed been tested against both the latest 24-70's from Canon and Nikon, and it is equal or better.

IMO, this lens doesn't compete with the Tamron as much as it competes directly with the Canon and Nikon; considering the plastic construction of the Tamron and the sub-par sharpness that becomes quite apparent when shot on a AA-less 36 MP sensor. (I know you Canon folks are just now getting the 5DsR, but I've been seeing D800e / D810 images from the Tamron for a while now and I'm not very impressed.)

Suffice it to say, that with 52 MP on the horizon for many landscape and studio shooters, (both who don't care about stabilization 90% of the time) ...Tokina's reputation for extremely sharp lenses of robust quality is going to hopefully shine through in this case.


----------

